# Machida sig



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

Something kinda diffrent,not real sure about it but I think the photo effect is pretty neat.


----------



## D.P. (Oct 8, 2008)

Haha, I like that mid-dragon transformation. Really liking it. :thumbsup:


----------



## ZeroPRIDE (Apr 12, 2006)

you always pump out great sigs Toxic and this is no different.


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

Thanks guys, I wasnt so sure what to think of it but I wanted to try it, I was thinking of adding a wing on the right or some kind of scales.


----------



## Robopencil (Feb 7, 2007)

Looks good. Got to admit though, my first thought was that the cup must have missed his mouth. :laugh:


----------

